# reverse/ backup switch location L4N71B (1984)



## RotaryFan1984 (Jun 15, 2017)

Hello and good day.
My rx7 is equipped with a Jatco/Nissan L4N71B 4speed transmission with lockup converter. 
My reverse is not functioning and I haven't the time to look at the switch and identify it for replacement purposes. 

I am willing to use a test light to see if power is being sent to the bulbs but I just really want to know what the switch looks like and what not. I am only finding a replacement part number for the manual transmission option. I believe this transmission was offered in a few more nissans. any help is greatly appreciated. I have inspection due this month and would like to get this working thanks!


----------

